# what is your concealed carry gun?



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

and in what caliber...?
thanks.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Depending on what I am wearing either a Kahr PM9 or a S&W 3953. Both in 9mm loaded with Speer Gold Dots.


----------



## XD9OD (Jan 30, 2007)

XD9 svc.
carry load 147gr jhp federal or winchester


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

Colt Series 79 Government Model 45 ACP pistols - alternating - more or less.

Top one made in last half of 1970 production and bottom one a "reproduction" I bought last year.

:smt1099 :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Fine looking pistols you got there OJ. I carry a S&W 1911/.45 sc Com. I also carry a K-T3AT in my front pocket.


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

A Glock23 13+1 .40cal loaded with Winchester Ranger JHP.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Kimber Pro CDP II - .45ACP


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

depending on the weather and clothes i'm wearing, i carry my ruger SP101 in 357mag with an ISWB cheapo uncle mike's in the small of my back (at work and during warm weather) and my sig 229 in 357sig underneath any type of jacket the rest of the time riding in a galco side snap holster right behind my hip. i use the speer god dot ammo in both, 125 grain.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Admit it.... We knew I'd be posting this 

P99c - 9mm - hard chrome slide - hidden big screen tv inside of the backstrap


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Mine is a Kimber TLE II Stainless with Crimson Trace Laser grips, in .45 acp of course.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Kimber Compact CDP II - .45ACP

WM


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

i want a tv screen just like yours!!


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Springfield 1911 A1 "Loaded" .45acp


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Admit it.... We knew I'd be posting this
> 
> P99c - 9mm - hard chrome slide - hidden big screen tv inside of the backstrap


WOW SW! I had no idea.:smt082


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Glock 23 (.40) in self made Concealex holster.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I have been rotating between my
1 colt commander .45
2 kimber eclipse ultra .45 and my new
3 CZ 2075 RAMI 9mm.
Its a toss up between the CZ and the kimber on which conceals the best


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Depending on outfit, Springfield XD 40 or Kel Tec P3AT. Or both. The P3AT is on me at all times.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> I have been rotating between my
> 1 colt commander .45
> 2 kimber eclipse ultra .45 and my new
> 3 CZ 2075 RAMI 9mm.
> Its a toss up between the CZ and the kimber on which conceals the best


Just cover all angles and wear 'em all at the same time.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> i want a tv screen just like yours!!


Sorry, it was a custom deal 

I am a secret Walther operative, and it has its privileges.


----------



## jhnpeterman (Dec 21, 2006)

New guy; first post. Just bought a Rossi 357 magnum in blue and a Taurus PT745 in blue. Have only carried the Rossi so far (in an Uncle Mike's inside the pocket holster). Just stripped and cleaned the Taurus today so I'm ready to carry it now!:mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

jhnpeterman said:


> New guy; first post. Just bought a Rossi 357 magnum in blue and a Taurus PT745 in blue. Have only carried the Rossi so far (in an Uncle Mike's inside the pocket holster). Just stripped and cleaned the Taurus today so I'm ready to carry it now!:mrgreen:


Congratulations on your gun. Welcome aboard. Now we just need to see the pics.

WM


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

OJ said:


> Colt Series 79 Government Model 45 ACP pistols - alternating - more or less.
> 
> Top one made in last half of 1970 production and bottom one a "reproduction" I bought last year.
> 
> :smt1099 :mrgreen:


I dig the gunsite safeties OJ!!!!:smt023


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

My 24-7 carry gun is a HK USPc V9 in .45


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Just cover all angles and wear 'em all at the same time.


It could happen , lemme see now,
commander in the Viper, ultra in the sidewinder and the cz in the SOB ,that should do it huh??:smt023


----------



## Keech (Jan 9, 2007)

Depending on the weather and the clothing....
Kahr PM9 or my new FNP 40.

Keech


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

A Colt Double Eagle 45 acp


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

scooter said:


> It could happen , lemme see now,
> commander in the Viper, ultra in the sidewinder and the cz in the SOB ,that should do it huh??:smt023


Better get ya some suspenders while you're at it.

:mrgreen:

WM


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Walther P99 9mm . . . shocker huh?


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Depending on the situation:

Hog Hunting: 40 Cal USP in a Galco Concealable

Jacket Weather: Sig p239 9mm 

Not jacket weather: pocket pistol of some flavor, lately Beretta Tomcat in .32 or Walther PPK. Tried the Glock 27 in this role, but it's too clunky.

Or:

Kimber Ultra Carry Stainless in a pager pal (this one went bye-bye. Very sad.)

Car gun: Sig 229 9mm with a Don Hume belt holster if needed.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Like most of the others here it depends on the clothing and situation. At work I wear a vest so I tuck a Polish p-64 or a Beretta 84 in it. When just in general public places movie, resturant, ect. my Baby Eagle. Around the house S&W Sigma. Then when I get tired of those I switch to the M&P, Taurus pt-111, or Beretta 92.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

When conditions permit, I carry a .40cal P99 in a high ride Fletch by Galco, but most times, a .380 ppk/s-1 in a tuckable Don Hume.


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

I alternate between my HK USPc 9mm (minus the light rail, of course) and XD-9SC, both loaded with Corbon 115gr +P.


----------



## lumbermill (Jan 5, 2007)

This is all I really have as far as concealability. I used to carry my S&W686 that I use for hunting. Now it is this HK USP .40. It now rides in a FOBUS paddle holster but is waiting on a new Mitch Rosen 5JR.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> My 24-7 carry gun is a HK USPc V9 in .45


Damn good choice! :smt023

What version is 9? No de-cock?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jhnpeterman said:


> New guy; first post. Just bought a Rossi 357 magnum in blue and a Taurus PT745 in blue. Have only carried the Rossi so far (in an Uncle Mike's inside the pocket holster). Just stripped and cleaned the Taurus today so I'm ready to carry it now!:mrgreen:


You may want to shoot the Taurus a little before you start carrying it. It would suck to find out that it doesn't work when you need it most.

My carry gun


----------



## pap1105 (Dec 26, 2006)

*daily carry*

mostly beras t380. also s&w model 642 .38+p always kel tec .32 as BUG.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

In the summer, I carry a Keltec P3AT in a front pocket.
When wearing a jacket, I carry a Kahr P40.


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

*Walther all the way, Baby!!*

This:










Carried in this:


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

I just got a digital camera. So enjoy.


----------



## barney49 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Charter Arms*

Charter Arms undercover 38 special.


----------



## PP914 (Jan 7, 2007)

G30 w/ 9rd G29 magazine w/ Federal Tactical JHP (issued) in a Fobus paddle.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I switch it up between the guns in my signature. Two of them are 9mm, the other .380

I decided which gun to carry depending on what Im wearing. Girls have to match their earings and purse with their outfits, I have to match guns, LOL.


----------



## IBM3000 (Dec 28, 2006)

Here is what I bring with me.


----------

